# Stained staircase



## Brilliant_Painting (Feb 3, 2017)

What is the best most durable clear coat for a stained stair case where the steps are stained i have been told laquer doesnt last. So im thinking a polyurethane.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Diychatroom.com


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

I use a post cat lacquer . Very durable. Get a high solids lacquer. Pre cat is nice but probably won't last like a post cat


----------

